# Best way to introduce 2 yr old GSD to new french bulldog puppy.



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Hobson is not neutered ( he turns 2 in March and will be getting snipped then)
He's so great with us, but gets a bit defensive towards other dogs. But in our house is dominant. We had a dog visitor for a week and at first Hobson snapped at him several times, touched water dish, touched toys etc. 
Since this puppy will be staying, I want to do this right. What is the best way to introduce them?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I can't speak from personal experience, but I have read that it is best to introduce them in a neutral area away from your house or yard - like a park. You would need a helper. You bring your dog and the other brings the new pup. From what you have described of your GSD, I would be hesitant on having another dog or puppy with the dog you have. If you go ahead you will need to be very careful that the pup doesn't get hurt. I know a lady who has a dominant female lab and she got another lab mix female puppy. When the puppy went up the labs food bowl, the lab snapped and broke the poor puppy's jaw. On that dire note, I hope others chime in with more helpful comments.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Put the puppy in an ex-pen and let them meet that way. See how the older dog reacts through the barricade of the pen. Take it slow and keep them separated if the older dog is showing any signs of over excitement or anxiety. It can take days or even weeks depending on the individual adult dog and how he reacts to the new puppy.

That's how I'd do it.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not worried about Hobson actually injuring the puppy. When we had the puppy visitor Hobson was pissed for the first few days but was adjusting. He does get along with other dogs and is obedient. I just want to make this the easiest on him. 
I have 2 teenagers. I'll get them to walk him up to a close field and meet the puppy. I have to drive about 30 minutes to get him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

When I brought in a new puppy I would introduce through the crate - the other dogs allowed to come up to the crate and investigate. I put THEIR crates not accessible to the pup so it would not intrude and then reward the dogs everytime they came near the puppy. They got to where they would choose to hang out with the little bugger and play through the crate......when I felt comfortable that the dogs had accepted the puppy we made the intros one dog at a time to the puppy.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

That's great. Luckily just one dog to introduce here.


----------



## Bevis (Sep 6, 2014)

Legend is 10 weeks pied male with a lot of confidence and a pied brindle male that will win you over with his personality.


----------

